# zfs import big pool (stuck?) at [zio->io_cv)]



## da1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

We experienced a failure today from which we were able to recover but our secondary pool (50T in size) had to be manually imported. All fine and good except the fact that it's in [zio->io_cv)] state for quite some time now. 

Considering the size of the pool I'm not too concerned but still, I would like to know how long is one expected to wait until a successful import of a 10T size pool?Hi guys,

We experienced a failure today from which we were able to recover but our secondary pool (50T in size) had to be manually imported. All fine and good except the fact that it's in [zio-


----------



## ctengel (Mar 7, 2012)

By manually import, do you mean [cmd=]zpool import -Df[/cmd]?


----------



## da1 (Mar 7, 2012)

[cmd=]zpool import -f <pool>[/cmd]


----------



## ctengel (Mar 7, 2012)

Hmm...the only reason I've had to do -f in the past is if for some reason it wasn't cleanly exported.  Is this pool a redundant pool?  Mirror/raidz?


----------



## da1 (Mar 7, 2012)

SOLVED.

I've set 
	
	



```
vfs.zfs.recover=1
```
 and I imported the pool with the -fflag. It took around 4h but it worked.

PS: I did a typo error in my first post. The pool is 50T.


----------

